# Inversion Challenge 2017 & Beyond



## PureSilver (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello to all the faithful ladies that kept the 2016 Challenge alive, 2017 challenge begins on Jan 1st and will run through till Dec 31st 2017.  Assuming that last year some of us have gotten such good results, (I have) the challenge will continue for this year as requested by many challengers. For this challenge there will be four check in periods at the end of the following months: March, June, September, December. If possible please post starting pics by the end of the first week of January.

 to our new Challengers, here you will get lots of support for your concerns in this challenge.

It's a tall order and if we remain committed if we should get some good growth so ladies both old and new challengers lets keep this challenge lively, fun and full of awesome results!

Please feel free to post your hair Stats:
Relaxed
Texlaxed
Natural
Transitioning
Big Chop
Current Length
Oils/Growth aids used

Challengers are listed below:

@Aggie 
@Altruisticoam
@APrayer4Hair
@Beamodel
@bronxsoloist
@Chicoro
@Cocoloves
@coolsista-paris
@ChasingBliss
@Dayjoy
@DrC
@Froreal3
@FollicleFanatic
@GrenadianGal
@gvin89 
@growinstrong
@HairPleezeGrow
@hair4today
@IDareT'sHair
@Jobwright
@KammyGirl
@Lilmama1011
@Mahongony7
@ManiiSweetheart
@MonaRae
@NCHairDiva 
@Naphy
@newgrowth15
@naija24
@Nightingale 
@Nix08
@NowIAmNappy
@outspokenwallflower
@pelohello
@PinkSunshine77
@Pygmy_puff 
@Prettymetty
@Poohbear
@SexySin985
@shortdub78
@SimJam
@Smiley79 
@smores
@trclemons
@xu93texas
@YaniraNaturally
@yaya24

I really don't like posting strict rules since everyone won't be able to adhere to them.
To do the challenge you can warm your oil of choice or any product of choice that ie (networks: Xcel21, which I have so far gotten Amazing results from)  in the microwave for 15 seconds, or place bottle in pot or bowl of hot water to warm it; apply to your scalp then Invert doing the position you feel most comfortable in. Its your choice to oil or not, massage or not before or after inverting

so i implore you to take Before and After shots because that's where the proof is. A productive hair growing season to all challengers and I pray we all have great stories and progress pictures to report.

Side Note: This year was extremely challenging for me (I prefer to not go into details) and I promise you ladies I'll do better in the year to come and be more active. Thank you all again for holding the fort. I'd like to wish you all a peaceful and fun filled holiday.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 22, 2016)

Natural
MBL
I plan to do scalp massages with olive oil before inverting.

Starting Pic


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2016)

I have joined and have put in my details!

Hair: Natural

Current Length: Waist/WHIP (depending on which section I pull)
21 inches in back, 22 inches in front

Photos with:

gray shirt taken July 25th, 2016(natural hair pulled down)
brown shirt taken Sept 23, 2016 (light blow dry/heat stretched, no product, shrunken)
white shirt Sept 24th, 2016 (light blow dry/heat stretched, no product, shrunken)
I use XCEL 21, sulfur oil and take vitamins when I'm organized.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you, @PureSilver ! I pray that 2017 will be everything good for you that 2016 wasn't!
I'll have to come back with LC pics. I also need to measure my results from the last thread. Here's a copy of my post from the other 2017 inversion thread:

*Hair Stats:*
Natural, 4a, fine hair
State your starting length:
8.5 inches, almost APL
*Oils/Growth aids used and also include if you are doing any scalp massages:*
Wild Growth Oil, castor/olive/jojoba oil mix, Mielle Organics Sweet Almond Oil. I bought some Xcel 21 to use in my inversions, but I have only used it once. I will probably use it more once my hair is in a protective style (don't have to worry about reversion).
*Supplements= *I take various brands of hair skin and nails vitamins regularly.
*Scalp massages = T*his is the best part of the inversion method, in my opinion. I like to use my electric scalp massager from Vitagoods.

ETA: starting pics!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks @PureSilver. I just deleted the other challenge. Be encouraged even as you go through your challenges. I'm in also.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

Mildly Texlaxed 4a/b Hair
Starting Length Between APL and BSL
Using Netwurks Excel 21, Ayurveda oils and my own oil blend on my scalp for massaging before inversions. 

My oil blend will include a few drops each of onion and garlic oils, gotu kola extract, peppermint and lavender essential oil, MSM, vitamin C, a smidgen of cayenne pepper in a few ounces of my ayurveda/evoo oil. Shake well before every use.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm joining!
Natural
WL
Netwurks Excel 21, a mix of coconut oil, olive oil, castor oil, essential oils (peppermint, tea tree, lavender)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

It's helpful to note:

You are bending over for a period of 4 minutes a day, for 1 week per month.

(For new folks who aren't familiar with the Inversion Method)

In whatever position that you feel most comfortable doing.  Chair, Bed etc.....

I lean my head over my bed for the 4 minutes. And do a light massage with Oils.

I'd like to hear how others are doing their's if possible?

Thank you!

@PureSilver
Thank you for resuming this challenge.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 22, 2016)

So this is taking the place of @Aggie 's thread?  Just making sure I'm on the same page....thank you for adding me @PureSilver !

Here are my starting stats:
Texture: Natural
Current Length: SL...Nape - 8.5 on the right and 8 on the left; Ear - 10.5 on both sides; Crown - 11.5; and Front - 10 on the right, 7.5 in the center, and 8 on the left.
Oils/Growth aids used: Xcel-21 and a growth oil mixture.  I will also take a HSN vitamin


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll just be lurking. Inverting never worked for me


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's helpful to note:
> 
> You are bending over for a period of 4 minutes a day, for 1 week per month.
> 
> ...



Thanks @IDareT'sHair 

 I tend to just stand and then pretty much dangle my arms with my head inverted and stay like that for 4-5 minutes. I have inverted for as long as 7 minutes one time but I didn't like the dizzy spell afterwards .


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> So this is taking the place of @Aggie 's thread?  Just making sure I'm on the same page....thank you for adding me @PureSilver !
> 
> Here are my starting stats:
> Texture: Natural
> ...


Yes that is correct @gvin89. This is @PureSilver's baby and truthfully, I prefer to simply post and not start threads. My days for starting/running threads are few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

@Aggie
So, you are standing in an upright position but bending over/down and allowing your arms to dangle?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> So, you are standing in an upright position but bending over/down and allowing your arms to dangle?


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes that's correct. I even listen to music from my phone with ear plugs to make the time pass quickly. Don't ask. It actually works for me .


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2016)

Hair stats: Bsl, 4b, keratin treated

Oils/growth aides: I rarely put oil on my scalp, because of buildup. I use Xcel21 in a dropper bottle twice a day.
I try to do a short scalp massage daily.

Supplements: I am currently taking One a Day, b12 gummies and Purvana max hsn


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2016)

@pygym_puff thank you for your prayers and well wishes. Thank you @Aggie for stirring the pot, I needed the boost. 

I will be posting my stats at the end of the month and boy oh boy I can't wait. I know I will get to APL or past it next year this time. It's just a matter of consistency with regimen and product usage. Looking forward to awesome results and reviews next year


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I tend to just stand and then pretty much dangle my arms with my head inverted and stay like that for 4-5 minutes. I have inverted for as long as 7 minutes one time but I didn't like the dizzy spell afterwards .



I did a 5 minute test run today using the same position Aggie described above.  When the time is up, I drop my bottom to my ankles and slowly hunch my back and come up. That seemed to alleviate any motion sickness. I am learning to be more gentle with myself in all that I do. I start my first inversion in January!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2016)

@Chicoro suffering from hair anorexia, with all that lushness you still desire more while some of us and praying to the hair gods for a measly half inch per month. Lovely hair lady, just lovely!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 23, 2016)

I cant wait. Here are my stats. I will post a pictute when I take down my protective style on Jan. 8th (faux locs) 
Fine strands
Natural
BSL
Goal is WL (5 inches 2017)
I will be using JBCO, coconut oil, jojoba oil, tea tree oil, peppermint oil with with sulfer powder.... (heated in hot water)
Also using Xcel 21
I will be using 2 inverstion methods. 1) Hanging my head off the bed while massaging my scalp for 5 mins 2) standing and inverting my head. I dont let my arms dangle I wrap them behind my back/waist. I dont want the blood to rush to my arms, only my head. (I hope this will make a difference)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm In.

I plan to do 4-5 mins inversion daily for 1 week a month. Thanks @IDareT'sHair for the instructions. I have never tried inversions before so hopefully I see a difference.

Natural
Current Length: Between SL and APL
Goal Length: APL by July
Oils/Growth Aids: Njoi Growth Oil/APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> @Chicoro suffering from hair anorexia, with all that lushness you still desire more while some of us and praying to the hair gods for a measly half inch per month. Lovely hair lady, just lovely!



Awww, @PureSilver, shhh... stop messing with me and illuminating my hair issues with a bright flashlight. 
I know. I got hair anorexia bad.   Off to go purchase more products for my* short *hair....

And thank you for the compliment regarding my hair! That's sweet of you!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Starting Hair Stats:*
Natural
Neck Legnth
Oils/Growth aids used: The Mane Choice Growth Oil (awesome oil)

Thank you for starting this thread again OP; this method really works.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2016)

I inverted for a few minutes today/massaged with grapeseed oil and rosemary.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm in!

Stats:

4a/4b SL. Longest I've ever been is APL. Ughhh!!!

Growth oils: Peppermint and rosemary oil.  MTG if I'm braided. 

Massage with those oils before inversion.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm in Ladies after seeing @Aggie's results.
My hair is relaxed. 
Length is between SL and APL.
My oils of choice will be grapeseed and castor oil.
I've actually been doing it wrong, I've been inverting whilst massaging but now I see that I'm supposed to massage and then invert. Will adapt immediately.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2016)

I am so excited that I couldn't wait until January! @Fotchygirl, I jumped *OFF!* that fence when I saw Aggie 's fantastic results as well.

Today was day #4 of #7 of inversion, for the month of December for me. I massaged my scalp today with some Moringa oil and inverted standing up with my head hanging down, like @Aggie, for about 5 minutes. No issues and it felt good to do this. I set my timer so I don't come up too soon. The time passes pretty quickly, too.

I get motion sick, light headed and headaches very easily which is partly why I didn't try inversions before. Yesterday, I had a low grade headache for a few hours. I did the inversion differently and I was on my tummy and hung my head over on the couch. I won't be doing that position anymore. Thus far, the standing way works best for me!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> I am so excited that I couldn't wait until January! @Fotchygirl, I jumped *OFF!* that fence when I saw Aggie 's fantastic results as well.
> 
> Today was day #4 of #7 of inversion, for the month of December for me. I massaged my scalp today with some Moringa oil and inverted standing up with my head hanging down, like @Aggie, for about 5 minutes. No issues and it felt good to do this. I set my timer so I don't come up too soon. The time passes pretty quickly, too.
> 
> I get motion sick, light headed and headaches very easily which is partly why I didn't try inversions before. Yesterday, I had a low grade headache for a few hours. I did the inversion differently and I was on my tummy and hung my head over on the couch. I won't be doing that position anymore. *Thus far, the standing way works best for me*!



I'm so happy to hear you can do it without too much issues @Chicoro. The standing way works better for me as well. I tried sitting on the edge of my bed and hanging my head from the edge of my bed and both ways made the time feel unbearable . Music from my phone helps pass the time for me and almost enjoyable as well .


----------



## Saga (Dec 27, 2016)

*Current Hair Stats *Natural/4a&4b/Fine Strands/Medium Density
*Starting Length:* Full shoulder, not yet APL
*Oils used: *Chi Tea Tree Oil primarily, Coconut Oil, or Hot Six oil. Just really depends on the day.
*Supplements: *I will be taking Mineral Rich Plus Aloe and Great Lake Gelatin Collagen as well as 
*Scalp massages: *Will use my fingers and handheld massager.

1/3/17


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 27, 2016)

Im in!

Stats
CBL/SL | 4b | fine
Inversion 1 week, 5 min per session monthly. 

I'm going to try simply standing like @Aggie

I use KeraCare dry & itchy scalp grease liberally almost daily.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2016)

I will be starting again on Sunday for 7 days. I still have to make my special oil blend though. I will work on that maybe on Saturday.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 28, 2016)

I have done 2 days of inversions since joining and didn't get any side effects from it. I first massaged with castor oil then got on all fours for 5 minutes. I got a few laughs from my sisters but I don't care since my hair is longer and stronger than theirs.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 28, 2016)

Do any of you invert during your cycle? I planned to do the 1st week of every month, but just thought about it being my cycle time as well.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Do any of you invert during your cycle? I planned to do the 1st week of every month, but just thought about it being my cycle time as well.


My cycle does not stop me from inverting. The only time I don't is when/if I have the flu.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 28, 2016)

*Count me in, I'm trying to get 12 inches in 12 months!

Hair Stats: Natural 
Current Length: Between BSL and MBL
Oils/Growth aids used: Netwurks Xcel 21 Spray, Hairveda Shikakai Hair Oil, Jakeala Silky Hair Oil, JBCO, Grapeseed Oil, APB Ayurvedic Oil*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Finished Up x4 Days of Inverting for December!

Looking forward to 2017!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

I still would like to hear how others are "Inverting"

Off the Bed?  Which is primarily what I do.

Or like @Aggie ?  Or Sitting in a Chair?  

I'd like to know more how some of you other Sistas are gettin' your Inversion on.

Please Share?


----------



## Fotchygirl (Dec 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still would like to hear how others are "Inverting"
> 
> Off the Bed?  Which is primarily what I do.
> 
> ...



I do mine on all fours with my head bent down and shoulders really low. I kept sliding off off the bed so I let that go. I haven't tried @Aggie's method.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

I plan to hang off the couch 1st-7th of each month.  Already made my calendar reminder.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in!! I'll be back with stats and a starting pic


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in! I've never done inversion before but it sounds great.

I'm a 3c 4a natural
I'm not quite full SL
My oils I'm using are almond, and avocado and black castor. I want to buy the xcel spray

EDTA: I will be inverting by hanging my head off the bed. 

Starting pic: from July 9 blow dry using tension method


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still would like to hear how others are "Inverting"
> 
> Off the Bed?  Which is primarily what I do.
> 
> ...



When I invert, I lay belly-up on my bed, and dangle my upper body (from the waist up) over the side.  My bed is on risers and really high, so I have a lot of room to hang.


----------



## beauti (Dec 29, 2016)

*I'd like to join please! I will start January 1st, I guess.

Natural *
Current Length: *BSL *
Oils/Growth aids used: *A blend of  sweet almond oil, evoo, avocado oil, coconut oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil. 


 *


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I'm in!! I'll be back with stats and a starting pic



 CURRENT LENGTH: BSL
 NATURAL
GROWTH AIDES: I'm going to use any natural or semi natural oil. Right now I'm using Kinky Curly hair polisher
STARTING PIC:


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still would like to hear how others are "Inverting"
> 
> Off the Bed?  Which is primarily what I do.
> 
> ...


*Sitting backward on the couch and hanging over the front*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

@Pygmy_puff @Fotchygirl @gvin89 @Jade Feria 

Thanks Ladies!  Excellent Tips!


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 29, 2016)

I am in. I think that I am at bsl. I will post my pic soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2016)

I discovered 2 new inversion positions while stretching on my exercise ball. One is a forward leaning squat and the other is a backwards arch with my hands on the floor over my head. Both positions are comfortable and I get a good stretch while I invert.

The arch is dangerous if you don't have quick reflexes. I almost fell over yesterday lol


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone in braids or weaves?  Do you still invert? Seems like massages would be a bit challenging.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 30, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I discovered 2 new inversion positions while stretching on my exercise ball. One is a forward leaning squat and the other is a backwards arch with my hands on the floor over my head. Both positions are comfortable and I get a good stretch while I invert.
> 
> The arch is dangerous if you don't have quick reflexes. I almost fell over yesterday lol


*That's a great idea! I have another reason to use mine now lol.*


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

Question: With the inversion method, are you supposed to be seeing and looking for the growth only after 1 week?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 31, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Question: With the inversion method, are you supposed to be seeing and looking for the growth only after 1 week?


From what I read, it'll take a few months for the difference to be visible


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> From what I read, it'll take a few months for the difference to be visible



Thank you for responding to me!


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Going to attempt to be more consistent with this again. Got off to a great start last year and went strong for 4 months and then lost momentum. I will resume inverting tomorrow on the first.
*Current Length:* Between MBL and WL not sure what to call it but definitely full MBL

*Relaxed/Natural:* Natural

*Growth Aids/Oils:* Xcel 21; JBCO/EVOO/Peppermint oil mix; jojoba oil; grapeseed oil; avocado oil

*Starting Pic: *Below


----------



## Guinan (Jan 1, 2017)

pelohello said:


> CURRENT LENGTH: BSL
> NATURAL
> GROWTH AIDES: I'm going to use any natural or semi natural oil. Right now I'm using Kinky Curly hair polisher
> STARTING PIC:




 *DAY: *1

 *OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher

 *MASSAGE: *Yes

 *TIME: *3 min, 26 secs. Listened to Formation


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm hanging over the side of my bed now. I didn't massage my scalp since I'm in need of a serious detangling section, which won't happen until tomorrow. Day 1: done.

ETA: I inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in!
Natural, kissing waist length. I'll be using Xcel21, Yerba concentrate and possibly APB hurry up and grow oil. I may also use castor oil on my nape since that's my problem area


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2017)

*Just completed day one. I massaged my scalp for a couple of minutes then laid on my bed and hung my head over the side, face down for 5 minutes. I used my prepoo mixture of avj, evoo, and coconut oil.*


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 1, 2017)

Day 1 done


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2017)

Completed today's Inversion. 4 minutes, massaged scalp with tea tree oil & coconut oil, used an electric massager.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2017)

Last night was my first inversion....it felt funny, but I think it was due to my menstrual headache.  I sprayed xcel21 on my hair, used the cream on my edges and nape, and then used oil to massage before laying on the bed with my head dangling over.  I inverted for a little over 5 minutes...watched Mariah's poor NYE performance


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

What's this excel 21 spray that everyone is raving about?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> What's this excel 21 spray that everyone is raving about?


Here ya go @Fotchygirl 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/do-you-remember-surge-14-hair-revitalizer.796667/


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 1 complete and will be doing day 2 tonight.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks ladies!


You're welcome


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2017)

pelohello said:


> *DAY: *2
> 
> *OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher
> 
> ...


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 1 of inversion done. I massaged my scalp with grapeseed oil and inverted for 5 minutes. Note to self: Next time invert in the privacy of my bathroom, today I did it in the living room on all fours and my 2 year old son started riding on my back shouting "horsey".


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Day 1 of inversion done. I massaged my scalp with grapeseed oil and inverted for 5 minutes. Note to self: Next time invert in the privacy of my bathroom, today I did it in the living room on all fours and my 2 year old son started riding on my back shouting "horsey".


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 1 done with JBCO scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2 complete

5 minute massage using xcel 21 spray on scalp
5 minute inversion


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 1 complete with scalp massage and 5 minute inversion.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to join.

Natural 
BSL
I'll be using NW21 and various oils. 

I completed day 2 by using NW21. Massaged scalp and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2 done this evening to play catch up. No oil or massage this evening.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2: 5 minutes


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*Day 2 complete
Massaged with oil mix
5 minutes*


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2: 5 minute inversion complete.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2 done


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 2 completed


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 3, 2017)

*Day 1 completed, massage & 5 min inversion*


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can I do the 1st-7th of each month?  I only ask because I see people say you should invert every 3 weeks.


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> Can I do the 1st-7th of each month?  I only ask because I see people say you should invert every 3 weeks.



It's my understanding that you should invert only once per month for 7 days. You can choose any week you'd like.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2017)

Forgot to post yesterday that Day 1 I'd complete. Used Mane Choice Growth oil.


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 2 complete with massage using a JBCO/EVOO/Peppermint oil mix and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2017)

*DAY: *3

*OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher

*MASSAGE: *Yes

*TIME: *3 min, 26 secs. Listened to Formation


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 3 minute massage, inverted for 5.5 minutes.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 3, 2017)

View media item 128953View media item 128951
Hey, Ladies!  Happy New Year!

I completed my week Dec 26th - Jan 1st.  So my next week starts end of Jan.

I massaged with peppermint/rosemary oil diluted in castor oil on some days.  Others days I used nothing.  Leaned over my bed for 4 minutes listening to one of my jams (makes the time go by sooo fast!).

I've purchased an electronic scalp massager, which I'll add to my routine, and will probably purchase XCEL at some point.  I'm a product junkie!  Can't help myself!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 - 5 minutes


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 2 complete 4 minutes with MC oil.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still would like to hear how others are "Inverting"
> 
> Off the Bed?  Which is primarily what I do.
> 
> ...



I simply bend over while standing up...I agree with @Aggie,  I prefer when I hang my arms down. I do it for 4 minutes each day for 7 days. I have opted for the 1st week of every month. I usually massage beforehand and get the scalp going. Sometimes i maasage while inverted too.

And rise up SLOWLY!!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 3, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> What's this excel 21 spray that everyone is raving about?



I was thinking the same thing. I will have to look at the thread to see if it's something I should try. It seems like everyone that on the hair forum is using this product. It must be good. I wonder if it's a liquid or an oil. I might have to try this product after I'm done with the kinky curly hair  polisher


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 complete. 4 minutes with NW21.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 completed with scalp massage and 4 minute inversion.


----------



## beauti (Jan 4, 2017)

*Day 3 completed
Scalp massage 4 minutes with oil
Inverted 5 minutes*


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 4, 2017)

Maybe it's a liquid since they all say they spray it. I will try it too before the year is over.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 3 done. Used Xcel21, Yerba concentrate and hurry up & grow oil.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 2 done. Massaged with the African Pride growth oil and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 complete. Massaged with Xcel21 and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 5 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Daina (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 3 complete with a massage using JBCO/EVOO/peppermint oil and inverted 5 minutes.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2017)

pelohello said:


> *DAY: *3
> 
> *OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher
> 
> ...




*DAY: *4 

*OIL: *None

*MASSAGE: *Yes

*TIME: *5min


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 complete with  castor oil/Argan oil mix and massage.


----------



## Saga (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 3 and 4 completed (Didn't feel like logging in yesterday)

Both days used Tea Tree oil. Electric Scalp massager. 4 Minutes, Hanging head off of bed.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 3 complete!


----------



## beauti (Jan 5, 2017)

*Day 4 completed late yesterday, was too tired to use oil but did massage a little.*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 completed.


----------



## Daina (Jan 5, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Day 5 completed.



@flyygirlll2, love your new avatar picture!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you  @Daina


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 2 minute massage, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2017)

pelohello said:


> *DAY: *4
> 
> *OIL: *None
> 
> ...




*DAY: 5*

*OIL: *None

*MASSAGE: no*

*TIME: 4*min


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 4 complete


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 5 complete with massage, but no extra oil.


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2017)

*Day 5 complete.*


----------



## Daina (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 4 complete with no massage since my hair is in a bun. Completed 5 minute inversion.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 6, 2017)

I forgot to post...just finished Day 3 of inversion. I used olive oil and inverted for 4 minutes...I massaged my scalp while inverting.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 6, 2017)

Did day 4 the other day. Missed day 5 yesterday because I had a non-inversion related headache that wouldn't go away. Will resume inversions today.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 3 completed, no oil, 5 mins massage and inverted for 5 mins.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2017)

pelohello said:


> *DAY: 5*
> 
> *OIL: *None
> 
> ...



*DAY: *6 

*OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher

*MASSAGE: *Yes

*TIME: 4*min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2017)

HSN is selling an Inversion Table (on now)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 of my inversions is complete with Xcel 21 sprayed on scalp and a 3 minute massage, inverted for 5.5 minutes. Plus I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream and B & B Silky Aloe Pudding


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 complete. Didn't spritz my scalp but massaged and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 done.  No oil or massage since my hair is in 4 cornrows.


----------



## Saga (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 5 and Day 6 complete.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 5 complete.


----------



## beauti (Jan 7, 2017)

*Day 6 completed. Massage, no oils*


----------



## Guinan (Jan 7, 2017)

pelohello said:


> *DAY: *6
> 
> *OIL: *Kinky Curly Hair Polisher
> 
> ...



*DAY: 7* 

*OIL: *None

*MASSAGE: *Yes

*TIME: 4*min


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2017)

My hair is now in braids at least for 8 weeks....last inversion of this month complete.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 5 completed last night, 5 minute inversion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Starting my Inversion tonight for the Month of January x4 minutes per evening.  

Will finish up on next Saturday.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 of my inversions is complete, no oil, no massage, inverted for 4 minutes. Plus I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 completed. Massaged with JBCO/Argan oil mix.  My inversions lasted 4 minutes each night. I suffered a setback last week, so my hair is in cornrows for protective purposes.  I won't be able to measure any progress until next month.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 6 completed, avocado oil used with no massage and 5 minute inversion.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm going to unofficially join this challenge. I'm on Day 6 and I always use Xcel-21 plus alternate either CRN Ultimate Growth Serum or Njoy's Sulfur oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 7 completed! Done for this month.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 8, 2017)

I got home really late last night and did not get to invert. Today I completed Day 4 of inverting, with no extra oil added to my scalp. I massaged for about a minute and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 4 was completed yesterday, masaged with a growth oil and inverted hanging from my couch for 5 minutes. Time went quickly from this position I must say.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 1 & 2 done with massage and Xcel21


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 7 done
See you next month.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 9, 2017)

Day 5 done


----------



## eocceas (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all, would like to join this fabulous group. Def need the support and accountability. I had a lot of heat damaged ends and cut about 6" off, putting me at just hovering BSL...All good tho, that's why I'm here now at least with healthy ends. Determined to stay consistent...set my calendar alerts and ready to go. So Happy New Year beauties! Let's make it happen!!!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 10, 2017)

Day 6 finished


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 10, 2017)

Day 6 completed, no oil, massage and 5 minute inversion.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 10, 2017)

Planning on inverting tonight through Sunday.
Jan 10-15th.


----------



## beauti (Jan 10, 2017)

*Couldn't find thread to post that I completed day 7. See you guys next month! *


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 13, 2017)

I inverted 5 minutes yesterday
I'll doing it again today. This time I'll also incorporate a massage with a hand held massager.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

Staying consistent in 2017.  About to wrap up my 7 day stint.  

So, I'll see you Ladies in February


----------



## Saga (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys. Guys.
So I never thought this method would work. I've attempted it a few times randomly throughout the years but never quite made it past Day 2 due to laziness.
So I didn't upload my starting pics because I kept forgetting, I'll go back and put them in the original post.

Here is the First Pic 1/3/17: Flatironed natural hair that was reverting slightly






After Day 6 1/9/17: Took down a twist:





I'm sorry I didn't use a measuring tape, in the original pic the hair is being pulled slightly under my chin because for whatever reason when I just pulled it down it would slip out of my finger tips. Idk how much growth it is but I normally get 1/4 in a month or 3 in a year. I really hope I can get similar results next month.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I also forgot to update that I did finish day 7 of my inversion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2017)

Days 3 and 4 done


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 16, 2017)

I will start inverting today.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Guys. Guys.
> So I never thought this method would work. I've attempted it a few times randomly throughout the years but never quite made it past Day 2 due to laziness.
> So I didn't upload my starting pics because I kept forgetting, I'll go back and put them in the original post.
> 
> ...



Wow! Those are some fabulous results!!! Congratulations on taking an action based on faith! But you did it and look where it brought you. I was a skeptic myself. But after I saw @Aggie and her results I jumped in with both feet. I trust her information. Get that measuring tape out, Lady! That can be an important part of documenting and recording the hair journey.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2017)

Day 5 done.


----------



## Saga (Jan 19, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Wow! Those are some fabulous results!!! Congratulations on taking an action based on faith! But you did it and look where it brought you. I was a skeptic myself. But after I saw @Aggie and her results I jumped in with both feet. I trust her information. Get that measuring tape out, Lady! That can be an important part of documenting and recording the hair journey.



Thank you! I will definitely be picking up some measuring tape before next month's session.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2017)

Day 1 of 7 for the month of January.  Inverted while standing for 5 minutes. Massaged a little bit while inverted. Prefer to massage prior to inversion. No issues!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 25, 2017)

Day 3 of 7 for the month of January. Inverted while standing for 5 minutes. No massage before. No issues!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2017)

Day #4/7! Massaged for 2 minutes before and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2017)

Day #5/7 of inversion. Inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 28, 2017)

*I fell off this month..not a good start so far LOL. I'll get back on track in Feb!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2017)

Day #7 of 7 days. Inversion Round 2 Complete!


----------



## Saga (Jan 30, 2017)

Day 1 complete. 4 minute inversion w/scalp massage brush.


----------



## Daina (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking forward to getting back started on Sunday for my February inversions!


----------



## Saga (Jan 30, 2017)

Day 2 complete. 4 minute scalp massage with electric brush first, then 4 minute inversion


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 31, 2017)

I didnt do Jan. I am determined to start for this month. I have a few questions because I don't think it worked for me before...
*Does this have to be done at night? Or can it be done any time of day? I have time during the day however I pass out at night. Does it have to be warm oil. Or just oil?
HELP


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 31, 2017)

I totally forgot I joined this challenge and I put faux locs in on Dec. 28th so I don't have a starting point. I will begin inverting the first week in February since I missed all of January.


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I didnt do Jan. I am determined to start for this month. I have a few questions because I don't think it worked for me before...
> *Does this have to be done at night? Or can it be done any time of day? I have time during the day however I pass out at night. Does it have to be warm oil. Or just oil?
> HELP



@NCHairDiva, I don't warm my oil unless I use coconut oil which is only on Friday when I am going to pre-poo overnight with it, other than that my oils are room temp.  Inversions can be done anytime of day on the weekend I do them in the morning because I will forget at night and like you I typically pass out and it's a wrap.  During the week I invert as soon as I get home from work 5:00 or 6:00 pm before the demands of motherhood and wifedom kick in.


----------



## Saga (Feb 2, 2017)

Day 3, 4 & 5 complete. Been too tired to log on lately.


----------



## beauti (Feb 4, 2017)

*Day 1 complete. Massaged in shower with shea moisture protein free conditioner. The tingling from this product is amazing so I decided to just go ahead and invert real quick, get that blood flow going!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

Started my February Inversion today.  Will finish up next Monday.


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2017)

Day 1 just completed, my hair is in pin curls so no massage but oiled last night. 5 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 6, 2017)

I started Day 1 of my inversion with a scalp massage and an Argan and castor oil mix. I took a picture of my starting point.  I will post it at the end of the 7 days to see if there are any noticeable results.


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

Day 2 complete with massage using Argan oil and 5 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2017)

Day 2 done with a scalp massage, but no oil. I forgot to mention that I started taking hair, skin and nails vitamins again in yesterday's post.


----------



## beauti (Feb 7, 2017)

*Days 2 and 3 done with massage no oil, inverted 4 minutes*


----------



## Daina (Feb 8, 2017)

Day 3 complete with Argan oil massage and 5 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 8, 2017)

Day 3 complete. No oil and no massage. I did take my vitamins.


----------



## beauti (Feb 9, 2017)

*Day 4 complete*


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 9, 2017)

Day 4 done with oil and massage plus votamins.


----------



## Daina (Feb 10, 2017)

Day 4 completed last night, no oil or massage. 5 minute inversion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 10, 2017)

Yesterday was day 1 no oil


----------



## beauti (Feb 10, 2017)

*Day 5 complete, 4 minutes with massage no oil*


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 10, 2017)

Day 5 done with massage, but no oil.  I took my vitamins.


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2017)

Day 5 complete with Avocado oil and massage, 5 minute inversion.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Feb 11, 2017)

Is it too late to join? I would like to join. I've done it in the past for a couple months (7 days straight each month) and saw results but hopefully a challenge will keep me consistent


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 11, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Is it too late to join? I would like to join. I've done it in the past for a couple months (7 days straight each month) and saw results but hopefully a challenge will keep me consistent



Welcome @LegsLegsLegs. The more the merrier.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 11, 2017)

Day 6 completed -- no oil, no massage. I took my vitamins and baggied my ends.


----------



## beauti (Feb 12, 2017)

*Day 6 completed last night, 4 minutes with massage no oil.*


----------



## Daina (Feb 12, 2017)

Day 6 completed last night with sweet almond oil on scalp with massage. Inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2017)

D1 of 7 for Feb - 5 mins.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 12, 2017)

Day 7 completed with massage, oil and vitamins. My ends were baggied for the entire day, since I didn't go anywhere.  I'll take a picture tomorrow in the same shirt and of the same section of my hair to see if there is any progress.


----------



## Daina (Feb 13, 2017)

Day 7 complete for the month, see you gals in March!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 13, 2017)

From the pictures, it looks like I went backward.  However, when I started my hair was dry and stretched, but by the time I finished the week, my hair was damp and shrunken from baggying for the whole week.  So I'm going to say it's about the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2017)

Finishing up February right now.

I'll see you Beautiful Ladies in March.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 15, 2017)

Day 1 completed, massaged with oil, and inverted for 5 minutes. I took long because I have braids done with my hair so massaging makes it look unkempt.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 15, 2017)

Did my inversions this month!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 16, 2017)

Day 2 completed. Massaged my scalp with oils and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## beauti (Feb 16, 2017)

*Day 7 complete last night, no oil, massaged for 4 minutes. I have thick hair to begin with but noticed my hair has thickened up even more this month. I will do a proper length check in March. See you all next month! *


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> From the pictures, it looks like I went backward.  However, when I started my hair was dry and stretched, but by the time I finished the week, my hair was damp and shrunken from baggying for the whole week.  So I'm going to say it's about the same.
> 
> View attachment 388785 View attachment 388787



@newgrowth15,
Look at all that pretty hair! Lots of braids and lots of length!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @newgrowth15,
> Look at all that pretty hair! Lots of braids and lots of length!



Thank you for the highly regarded  compliment @Chicoro, the reigning Queen of pretty hair.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Day 3 completed. No massage, just inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

last night...day 1 complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 22, 2017)

Day 4 and 5 were completed on Saturday and Monday. I massaged with a growth oil then inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2017)

Days 1,2, and 3 complete last night


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2017)

day 4 complete tonight - 5 minutes and 2 minutes massage, no oil.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Day 6 completed, no massage, just inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2017)

Day 1 of 7 completed. Put in XCEL 21, massaged for 2 minutes, inverted for 5 minutes.

This is session #3 or month #3 for me. I did my first inversion session in December 2016. Nobody currr but I am documenting here for the record for moi!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2017)

Day 5 complete tonight - 5 minutes, no massage


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Day 1 of 7 completed. Put in XCEL 21, massaged for 2 minutes, inverted for 5 minutes.
> 
> This is session #3 or month #3 for me. I did my first inversion session in December 2016. Nobody currr but I am documenting here for the record for moi!


Girl @Chicoro 

We curr 'bout yo' hair up in hurr...


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2017)

I will invert tonight for a few minutes. I need some serious growth, because I am trimming next month.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2017)

Day #2 of 7

Applied XCEL inverted for 5 minutes. No massage. I'm going on pure faith with this. I don't see a difference in my hair. I will keep going, though.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2017)

Inverted for 5 minutes tonight - Day 6 complete.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2017)

Day #3 of 7 days

XCEL 21, 2 minute massage, 5 minute inversion.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2017)

Day 7 completed for the month of february - 4 minutes, 3 minute scalp massage no oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2017)

Day #4 of 7
No massage, 5 minutes of inversion


----------



## Daina (Feb 27, 2017)

Looking forward to starting March inversions on Sunday!


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Day 1 complete (last night 2/26/17)


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Day 2 complete


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2017)

Day #6 of 7 , inverted 5 minutes


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Completed day 7 with a growth oil massage and an inversion of 5 minutes.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 1, 2017)

I fell off so bad. Will start again for March and try to be more consistent.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2017)

Day #7 of 7 (Only 28 days in Feb, I start on 23rd of month, thus I've spilled over to March)

Complete for February! 5 minutes of inversion.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 1, 2017)

Day 3 completed last night.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 2, 2017)

Day 4 complete


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi ladies! I've been sick as a dog, but finally feeling better enough to start inversion for the month of March

Day 1, Inversion complete. I keep it simple. No massage, oil or any of that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2017)

Day 1 no oil


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 2, 2017)

Day 2, Inversion complete.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 3, 2017)

Day 5 complete


----------



## Saga (Mar 3, 2017)

Day 1, 2 & 3 complete. Used a combination u Surge and CHI Tea Tree Oil Spray today so my scalp can get all the tingles.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 4, 2017)

Just figured out what inversion is thanks to tbis thread, which I stumbled upon tonight. My question is this...why only 7 days? Thanks lovelies!!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 5, 2017)

I am doing something slightly different this month.  Instead of using oil, I am using my Shea Butter mix to massage into my scalp and I am inverting with my hair loose so that the nutrients can freely flow from roots to tips.

  Day 1 complete with massage and 4 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 6, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Just figured out what inversion is thanks to tbis thread, which I stumbled upon tonight. My question is this...why only 7 days? Thanks lovelies!!


In order to keep the body from getting used to inversions and thereby rendering the treatment ineffective, it is only performed once a month for 4 minutes 7 days in a row.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Day 6 completed last night. Jbco and massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2017)

Started for March last night.  Will end it next Monday (if I remember to do it each night)


----------



## Saga (Mar 6, 2017)

Day 4 & 5 completed


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 6, 2017)

Day 2 completed with massage and vitamins.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 7, 2017)

I started inverting Sat. 3/4/17 using xcel mixed with a little jojoba oil. 
I have issues with my neck but lately I've been able to invert by hanging my head over my bed backwards or hanging head over my bed forwards. I can barely do four minutes. 
I'm natural. 
I suck at taking progress pics but I'm going to try to remember to take one tomorrow by unraveling one of my twists and stretching it out.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 7, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I started inverting Sat. 3/4/17 using xcel mixed with a little jojoba oil.
> I have issues with my neck but lately I've been able to invert by hanging my head over my bed backwards or hanging head over my bed forwards. I can barely do four minutes.
> I'm natural.
> I suck at taking progress pics but I'm going to try to remember to take one tomorrow by unraveling one of my twists and stretching it out.



I have issues with it, too. I do it @Aggie style:  stand against the wall and lean forward like you are trying to touch your toes. Just let your arms and head dangle toward the floor. I use my telephone as a timer. Her way works great! I can't do it any other way.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I started inverting Sat. 3/4/17 using xcel mixed with a little jojoba oil.
> I have issues with my neck but lately I've been able to invert by hanging my head over my bed backwards or hanging head over my bed forwards. I can barely do four minutes.
> I'm natural.
> I suck at taking progress pics but I'm going to try to remember to take one tomorrow by unraveling one of my twists and stretching it out.





Chicoro said:


> I have issues with it, too. I do it @Aggie style:  stand against the wall and lean forward like you are trying to touch your toes. Just let your arms and head dangle toward the floor. I use my telephone as a timer. Her way works great! I can't do it any other way.



Plus listening to music on my phone with ear plugs helps pass away the time pretty quickly. The songs are already timed so I know how much time has past. Piece a cake!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I have issues with it, too. I do it @Aggie style:  stand against the wall and lean forward like you are trying to touch your toes. Just let your arms and head dangle toward the floor. I use my telephone as a timer. Her way works great! I can't do it any other way.



Thanks for the tip


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 7, 2017)

Day 3 completed with Shea Butter and scalp massage. I also took my vitamins


----------



## Saga (Mar 7, 2017)

Day 6 completed
For Day 7 I have a headache so I'm just doing a scalp massage no inversion


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 8, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Day 6 completed
> For Day 7 I have a headache so I'm just doing a scalp massage no inversion


 I hope you feel better soon.  It
is wise to put off inverting when you have a headache. The extra pressure from the blood rushing to your head could cause other damage.  Thanks @DanceOnTheSkylines, for sharing this, it has become a teachable moment for others who do not know better.


----------



## Saga (Mar 8, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> I hope you feel better soon.  It
> is wise to put off inverting when you have a headache. The extra pressure from the blood rushing to your head could cause other damage.  Thanks @DanceOnTheSkylines, for sharing this, it has become a teachable moment for others who do not know better.


Yea I didn't want to risk it, making the issue worse is not worth the extra little bit of growth, lol.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 8, 2017)

Day 4 completed with Shea Butter scalp massage for 4 minutes and vitamins.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 9, 2017)

Hair stats: 
- Natural
- Current length: BSL (see pic below I took last night. I'm 5'10" with a long torso)
- Oils/growth aids used: XCel mixed with jojoba oil.

I did not start inverting until Sat. 3/4/17. 
I inverted last night trying Aggies method and it hurt the back of my legs when I was bending down  I remember when I was a child during P.E. when we'd have to bend down to touch our toes, my tall long legged behind could never touch my toes and it'd always hurt. 
Anywho, since it was hurting I laid on my back and hung my head over my bed. I got up and felt dizzy and nauseous  
I will figure something out.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 9, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Hair stats:
> - Natural
> - Current length: BSL (see pic below I took last night. I'm 5'10" with a long torso)
> - Oils/growth aids used: XCel mixed with jojoba oil.
> ...


Try sitting with your arms in your lap and your head bent forward.

Whatever position you find most comfortable, you must come out of it slowly so that you don't make yourself sick and/or dizzy.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 9, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Try sitting with your arms in your lap and your head bent forward.
> 
> Whatever position you find most comfortable, you must come out of it slowly so that you don't make yourself sick and/or dizzy.



I ended up just doing Aggies method last night with my knees slightly bent and it made it a LITTLE better. But I will try that too  thanks for your help


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 9, 2017)

Anybody else get weird looks from their man (or your woman if that's your preference ) when doing this Lol  
My husband gave me the weirdest look when he woke up and seen me bent down in the bathroom in the Aggie position LOL


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 9, 2017)

Day 5 done with scalp massage, but no Shea Butter. I took my vitamins.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 11, 2017)

Day 6 completed on schedule.  I  fell asleep early and am just now waking up to post


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 11, 2017)

Day 7 completed with Shea Butter and scalp massage.  I took my hair, skin and nails vitamins.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 11, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Try sitting with your arms in your lap and your head bent forward.
> 
> Whatever position you find most comfortable, you must come out of it slowly so that you don't make yourself sick and/or dizzy.


I ended up trying this method and I liked it. I did 6 days straight of inverting about 4 different ways but I got it done. I unraveled my twists last night & being that my hair is in its natural state, I can't tell if my hair grew this week from inverting. I really just want to refrain from length checking until summer. Has anyone seen growth after one week of inverting?
I'll start inverting again in one month.


----------



## beauti (Mar 14, 2017)

*I will be tracking my growth for the month with this pic.
 *

*Day 1 complete, 4min massage no oil*


----------



## Daina (Mar 14, 2017)

Day 1 completed yesterday with massage, no oil and inverted for 5 minutes. Today - day 2 used Xcel 21 and growth oil mix and massaged, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## beauti (Mar 14, 2017)

*Day 2 complete, 4min massage with oil.*


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Day 1 was done on Monday night, day 2 was completed on Tuesday, both days I didn't massage just inverted. My hair is in braids of my own hair  and massaging just causes frizzies.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 15, 2017)

Completed all 7 days of inversion this month.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 17, 2017)

Day 3 was completed yesterday and I will do day 4 today.


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*Days 3 and 4 completed, 4min, massage no oil.*


----------



## beauti (Mar 21, 2017)

*Days 5,6,7 complete with oil and massage, 4min*


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2017)

Month #4
Inverted for 5 minutes. No scalp massage. 

Day 2/7 Completed for March.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 24, 2017)

Completed day 5, 6 and 7 during the week.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2017)

Day #5/7 Completed - Inverted 5 minutes, no massage!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2017)

Skipping March but will pick up the first week of April.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2017)

Started tonight (again for March), will end next Tuesday.  

Hopefully, I will stay consistent this week.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 28, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I will be tracking my growth for the month with this pic.
> View attachment 391613 *
> 
> *Day 1 complete, 4min massage no oil*


So what were your results?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 29, 2017)

Day #7/7 - Inverted for 5 minutes. Inversion completed for month of March. See you April 23rd! 

Happy Inverting Everyone!


----------



## Saga (Apr 1, 2017)

Day 1 completed


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 2, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> Completed all 7 days of inversion this month.



How much did you gain after completion?


----------



## beauti (Apr 6, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> So what were your results?


*I really don't know...I clipped my ends the other day. I should've done a pull test but didnt think about it  Will see next week*


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 7, 2017)

Day 1 and 2 completed...forgot to post.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 7, 2017)

Day 1- Wednesday 
Day 2- Thursday
Day 3- today


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 15, 2017)

Day 1 completed, massaged with a growth oil and inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## beauti (Apr 15, 2017)

*Day 1 complete, massaged with a growth oil and inverted 6 min in 2min increments between massages.*


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 15, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> How much did you gain after completion?



I don't know why I didn't see this post earlier!
I'm really lazy when it comes to measuring/taking progress pics so I kind of just guess. My hair does seem like it gained a little, but I don't think I gained a full inch. Maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.

I finished inversion for this month too and think I probably gained the same amount. I should start actually measuring.

I've been using Xcel21 on my scalp and not massaging. When I invert, I use it as a chance to really stretch my hamstrings. I bend at the waist and either touch my toes, or wrap my arms around my legs so that my palms are on my calves and try to get my nose as close to touching my knees as possible.



LegsLegsLegs said:


> Anybody else get weird looks from their man (or your woman if that's your preference ) when doing this Lol
> My husband gave me the weirdest look when he woke up and seen me bent down in the bathroom in the Aggie position LOL



Lol I always lock the door because I know my SO would definitely give me weird looks. But I set a timer while I'm inverting too and he's heard it go off and asks "Why are you timing yourself on the toilet?"


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 16, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I don't know why I didn't see this post earlier!
> I'm really lazy when it comes to measuring/taking progress pics so I kind of just guess. My hair does seem like it gained a little, but I don't think I gained a full inch. Maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.
> 
> I finished inversion for this month too and think I probably gained the same amount. I should start actually measuring.
> ...



 @ the bolded.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Day 2 completed,  no massage, just inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## beauti (Apr 18, 2017)

*Days 2 and 3 completed*


----------



## beauti (Apr 18, 2017)

*Day 4 complete*


----------



## beauti (Apr 19, 2017)

*Day 5 complete*


----------



## beauti (Apr 22, 2017)

*Days 6 and 7 complete*


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2017)

Inverted for 5 minutes. No massage.

Day 3/7 completed!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2017)

Inverted for 5 minutes. No massage

Day 5/7 completed!


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2017)

Inverted 5 minutes. No massage.
Day 7/7 completed!


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2017)

Inverting today. Day 1/7
I'm on lunch, let me do this now.

5 minutes. No oil/ no massage.


----------



## yaya24 (May 2, 2017)

2/7 complete.

oiled/ massaged and 5 minute session


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Inverted 5 minutes. No massage.
> Day 7/7 completed!



Did you gain an inch (or any addition to what's normal for you) afterwards?


----------



## Chicoro (May 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Did you gain an inch (or any addition to what's normal for you) afterwards?



@Hey CheChe1881,
No, I didn't gain an inch! My normal growth rate is about 1/2 an inch each month. I don't know what I got afterwards.

The ladies here taught me to not look for gains after each session of inversion.

They told me to set a goal date, for example, in June. On that date, I am to look at my overall progress. If the length of my hair is beyond my normal or average length, that is how I am to determine if inversion is working for me or not. This is my interpretation of how to assess whether or not inversion is working.

I'm doing this faithfully until December 2017.  Thus, for me, I am going on faith!


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Hey CheChe1881,
> No, I didn't gain and inch! My normal growth rate is about 1/2 an inch each month. I don't know what I got afterwards.
> 
> The ladies here taught me to not look for gains after each session of inversion.
> ...



Ohhh interesting... thanks for the explanation. I want to try it but I'm so lazy and wanted some motivation. I don't trust the YouTube people lol


----------



## Chicoro (May 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Ohhh interesting... thanks for the explanation. I want to try it but I'm so lazy and wanted some motivation. I don't trust the YouTube people lol



I was inspired by @Aggie and her results from 2016. I trust @Aggie. You may want to ask her about her process and experience!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2017)

I need to get over this bsl plateau before the end of Summer. Day 1 is today. No oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

Will start tomorrow for May.  Massaging in: Shapely's M-T-G


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2017)

Day 2 and 3 done. No oil, light massage


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2017)

Day 4 done


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2017)

I have not inverted for 3 months I think, so I made tonight my first night since then and massaged with Curly Proverbz growth oil for 7 minutes.

Day 1 for the month of May complete.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2017)

Day 2 for May complete with 5 minutes scalp massage, no oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2017)

Day 5&6 done. I used infused coconut oil tonight


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2017)

Day 3 done - no oil, no massage


----------



## Chicoro (May 23, 2017)

Day 1 of 7. Inverted for 5 minutes. No massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2017)

Lawd....Just starting this today for May!


----------



## Chicoro (May 29, 2017)

Month #6
Day #7 of 7 days completed for the month of May. Inverted 5 minutes. See you next month!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2017)

I haven't been consistent with inversion for the last 2 months. Sigh. Need to get back to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2017)

Just completed Day 2 using a couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2017)

I inverted for 4 minutes and massaged my scalp with a grapeseed oil blend. This is day 3 I believe


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 11, 2017)

It has been a while since I posted in this thread. I inverted today while doing a rice water rinse and scalp massage. I am still working through a stress related set back, but it looks like my hair is growing back.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2017)

Month of June: Day #1 of 7, inverted 5 minutes. No massage.

Edited: Completed 7/7 days in June!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Day 1 completed on Sunday night with Vicks Vapor Rub, JBCO  and a few drops of lavender oil massaged into my scalp.

Day 2 completed with olive oil and my homemade Shea Butter Creme Whip massaged into my scalp.

Day 3 completed with Shea Butter Creme Whip massaged into my scalp.

Each day the inversion has been for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Day 4 completed on freshly twisted strands, so no oil and no massage.  Inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jul 20, 2017)

On day 2/7. I've been using NJoys growth oil. I inverted last month and didn't notice results until the next week when my mother (who sees me everyday) said that my hair was longer. I pulled my test section of hair and lo and behold I gained length!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 21, 2017)

I forgot to post yesterday, but I did invert for 4 minutes. I applied a little of my Shea Butter mix to my scalp, in between my twists, but no massage.


----------



## runwaydream (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm not officially a part of this challenge but I'm jumping in after just learning about this method. I've been natural for almost a decade now but haven't really learned to take care of my natural hair due to it being in locks most the time. I've recently took down my locks and my hair was waist length but extremely thin and damaged. It hurt me to my core but  I had my mother cut off the dead ends and now I'm back to APL

But now I'm hair is healthy and I want to get back to waist length. 

Today will be my 3rd day doing the Inversion method and I'm using a mixture of xcel 21, sulfur, and peppermint oil. I have my hair up in crochet braids and will take it down in August and measure my growth. I'm also taking hairfinity which I'll also try for 2 mths to see if I get any growth. I'm going to try GHE also since it really worked well for me when I did it many yrs ago tho idk if that's a good idea bc I can't take my hair down for another month and I don't want the weave to smell

I'm doing my Inversion by dangling off my high bed for 4 minutes. I will say tho that I feel a lot of tingling today and my braids were super tight since I just got them done and now they wiggle when touch them. Hopefully that's a good sign 

My starting pic was taken 7/8/17


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 22, 2017)

Day 5 completed earlier today.  I incorporated inverting with gardening chores, thereby killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jul 22, 2017)

4/7 complete. Massaged w/ NJoy oil for 1 min inverted for 4 min.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 22, 2017)

Day 6 completed with slight massage, but no oil.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 22, 2017)

I tried the inversion method, but it makes my stomach feel weird and it makes my back hurt. I'm carrying DDs up here so I just can't. 

I hope it works for y'all.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I tried the inversion method, but it makes my stomach feel weird and it makes my back hurt. I'm carrying DDs up here so I just can't.
> 
> I hope it works for y'all.


Have you tried standing at the side of your bed and bending forward to let your head rest on the bed?  This method takes the pressure off of your upper body and gives your back and leg muscles a nice stretch.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 23, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Have you tried standing at the side of your bed and bending forward to let your head rest on the bed?  This method takes the pressure off of your upper body and gives your back and leg muscles a nice stretch.


Thank you, I will try this.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 30, 2017)

Inversion 7/7 days complete for July


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't get disciplined with this....any suggestions?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2017)

Results,  Results, Results coming at the end of the month. Its gonna be epic. I know i have been missing for a few months but i assure you that my inversion has been going good. I cant wait to post the results. Congrats to everyone who has been getting consistent results and posting pics. You ladies are real troopers, even when i'm MIA you still hold the forte. Than you all for your positive contribution and i hope we all finish this year strong.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 9, 2017)

gvin89 said:


> I can't get disciplined with this....any suggestions?


Schedule it on your calendar, set an alarm to remind yourself to do it.  Look at me talking to myself, too.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 9, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Schedule it on your calendar, set an alarm to remind yourself to do it.  Look at me talking to myself, too.


Not a bad idea @newgrowth15 .  Put in on your calendar girl...I just did!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2017)

I hung off the bed and gently tugged my hair. I notice that when I massage my scalp it produces too much oil.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

I really need to get back to my inversions. I iwll start this coming Sunday. Sunday is always the easiest day for me to start.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I really need to get back to my inversions. I iwll start this coming Sunday. Sunday is always the easiest day for me to start.




Me too! I missed the month of August.  Just 4 more months to go.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Me too! I missed the month of August.  Just 4 more months to go.


So much on my mind and doing so many other things right now that it just didn't seem important enough .


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2017)

Lemme go ahead and revert right now before I forget. No oils, just a massage


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 17, 2017)

Day 1 with JBCO and Argan oil mix, a scalp massage and a 4 minute inversion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2017)

I put some coconut oil on my ends and inverted tonight.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Sep 18, 2017)

Anybody know of a safe inverting position while pregnant?


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 18, 2017)

I never officially joined this challenge but was inverting for a couple of months last year and at the beginning of this year. I fell off but my calendar still has a reminder set every month.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 19, 2017)

Day 2 completed with scalp massage, but no oil. (I forgot to post yesterday.)

Day 3 completed with no oil and no massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 20, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Anybody know of a safe inverting position while pregnant?



Try sitting with your head bent so that your chin touches your chest.  Hold this position for 4 minutes and then slowly raise your head. HTH


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 20, 2017)

Day 4 completed with scalp massage, but no oil.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 21, 2017)

Day 5 completed with oil and scalp massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 22, 2017)

Day 6 completed with scalp massage, but no oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 23, 2017)

Inverted for 5 minutes, day 1 of 7 completed for the month of September, no massage. I did not do inversion in August 2017.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 23, 2017)

Day 7 completed with oil and scalp massage. I inverted for 4 minutes each day.  I can actually see my hair filling in from where I had hair loss due to stress.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 26, 2017)

Inverted 5 minutes, Day # 3/7, no massage


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 26, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Day 7 completed with oil and scalp massage. I inverted for 4 minutes each day.  *I can actually see my hair filling in from where I had hair loss due to stress.*



Excellent! What a wonderful result.


----------



## beauti (Sep 26, 2017)

*I need to get back in here*


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 27, 2017)

Inverted 5 minutes, Day #4 of 7, no massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 27, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Inverted 5 minutes, Day #4 of 7, no massage.


Hi @Chicoro, I noticed that you have not massaged your scalp this time around.  Is your hair in a protective style or is there a different reason you have for not massaging?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 27, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> Hi @Chicoro, I noticed that you have not massaged your scalp this time around.  Is your hair in a protective style or is there a different reason you have for not massaging?



Hi @newgrowth15 ,
I haven't massaged in months. For me, the 5 minute of massage doesn't seem to add value, especially since I'm only massaging for 5 minutes, on 7 days out the month.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2017)

I inverted yesterday for 4 minutes


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 30, 2017)

Inverted 5 minutes Day #7/7 for month of September (skipped 4 days) Documenting for the record.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 18, 2017)

Checking in day 1 of 7.
4 minutes. Used Edge Entity.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 20, 2017)

Day 2 of 7 completed yesterday


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I need to get back in here*


Same. I haven't been able to do it due to being underway so there's nowhere to really invert without someone looking at me crazy saying "Wyd???" but I'm home now so I'm gonna do it for the months of November and December for sure.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 21, 2017)

Day 3 of 7 complete


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 22, 2017)

Day 1 of inversion with massage and castor/Argan oil mix.  I inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## Saga (Oct 23, 2017)

Day 1 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 23, 2017)

Day 4 and 7 complete. (used Edge Entity and JBCO)


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

Inversion for October.

Day #1 of #7. Inverted for 5 minutes no massage.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 23, 2017)

I inverted about 2wks ago for 7 days. I inverted for 5mins. I also massaged and used WGHO.


----------



## Saga (Oct 23, 2017)

Day 2 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 5 of 7 complete (Mielle organics mint oil & JBCO massed for 3 minutes)


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 24, 2017)

I need to get back on my inversions. Will start Nov 1st


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 2 inverted with oil and massage.

Day 3 inverted with oil and massage.

I watched C Babe  (fast forward to 5:30 to see her massage method) on YouTube put oil on her scalp, put on a plastic shower cap and do a scalp massage through the shower cap. It allowed her to really massage her scalp with the oil going into her scalp rather than under her fingernails and it put less tension on her fragile edges.  I tried it tonight and it worked for me as well.  I will incorporate this method from now on when I do scalp massages.


----------



## Saga (Oct 24, 2017)

Day 3 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 25, 2017)

Day 6 of 7 completed.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 25, 2017)

Day 4 with oil and massage completed.


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2017)

Day 4 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes. (Posted late but did the inversion last night)


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2017)

Inversion Day #4/7. Inverted 5 minutes, no massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 26, 2017)

Day 5 no oil and no massage.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Day 7 of 7 complete. See ya next month


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2017)

Day 5 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 27, 2017)

Day 6 completed.  Massaged in the oil with the plastic shower cap covering my head.  This is the first time I have actually felt my new growth since I'm already natural.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2017)

Haven't done this in months. Will start again on Wednesday 1st of November


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2017)

Day 6 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 28, 2017)

Day 7 completed with oil and massage.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2017)

Day #7 of 7, 5 minute inversion. No massage


----------



## Saga (Oct 29, 2017)

Day 7 massage with Curlyproverbz oil mix for 4 minutes.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Haven't done this in months. *Will start again on Wednesday 1st of November*


Im in with you. I only did 3 days last month. it was my bday month and hanging off my bed at that time was from a hang over.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Im in with you. I only did 3 days last month. it was my bday month and hanging off my bed at that time was from a hang over.


 Awesome, I have company.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Awesome, I have company.


yes tomorrow it begins. I brought a scalp massage brush from Sallys for $3. I think I read to oil my scalp and then massage the oil in for 5 minutess than hang over. Have you measured when you have done this previously?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> yes tomorrow it begins. I brought a scalp massage brush from Sallys for $3. I think I read to oil my scalp and then massage the oil in for 5 minutess than hang over. Have you measured when you have done this previously?


No I haven't, I just know it's longer every time I do it by the gray hairs I have growing in super fast during the times I do my inversions. I always color before I invert. I colored my hair just Saturday past so I'm good to go


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

Well this is super promising. Now I am even more excited. thank you!!



Aggie said:


> No I haven't, I just know it's longer every time I do it by the gray hairs I have growing in super fast during the times I do my inversions. I always color before I invert. I colored my hair just Saturday past so I'm good to go


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Evening Ladies.

Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .

Day 1 of my inversion for November is complete - 5 minutes.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 2, 2017)

Today is wed my mid week moisture mask treatment. I bought the conair bonnet you attached to your dryer and oh man best money I spent for hair care so far this “month”.I’m finished with my 15 minute deep conditioner with sheA moisture Jbco masque and scalp massage and inverted. @Aggie   we r in it to win it. 




Aggie said:


> Good Evening Ladies.
> 
> Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .
> 
> Day 1 of my inversion for November is complete - 5 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2017)

Day 2 - 5 minute massage, no oil, and 5 minutes inversion complete today.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

Just gave myself a 5 minute massage with CP growth oil and inverted for 5 minutes as well. 

Day 3 of my inversion for the month is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5.5 minutes. Also sealed my ends with the CP Growth oil as well.

Day 4 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my scalp using my Vanity Planet Scalp Massaging Brush, used CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 6 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2017)

No oil tonight but did a 2 minutes scalp massage with 5 minutes inversion.

Day 7 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2017)

I have inverted for 7 days with WGHO and massages. 

See ya'll next month!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 8, 2017)

Day 1:
Im dampened my hair lightly. Then oiled my scalp with my caffeine growth oil. I then massaged my scalp for about 6 or 7 mins. I inverted for 5.5 mins...
Added a plastic bag and 2 sleeping caps. I pray I can make it for 7 days. I may also consider doing it 2x a day. I havent retained any growth in the last 5-6 months....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Day 1:
> Im dampened my hair lightly. Then oiled my scalp with my caffeine growth oil. I then massaged my scalp for about 6 or 7 mins. I inverted for 5.5 mins...
> Added a plastic bag and 2 sleeping caps. I pray I can make it for 7 days. I may also consider doing it 2x a day. I havent retained any growth in the last 5-6 months....




How do you make your caffeine oil @NCHairDiva?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> How do you make your caffeine oil @NCHairDiva?



I saw Babylon Kay on YouTube with Caffeine oil. I'm confused about it. I know it constricts the blood vessels, yet can quicken the heartbeat (more blood). I'd need to go back and look at her video to understand what the benefits of it are.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2017)

Day 1 of 7 complete- massaged with grapeseed oil and Edge Entity


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 10, 2017)

Aggie said:


> How do you make your caffeine oil @NCHairDiva?


I was doimg some light reading and ran accross an article that explained that caffeine is a stimulant and it would stimulate hair follicles....wake them up.  Get the blood flowing on the scalp, etc.
So I wanted to try something simple. I put 2 tablespoons of black coffee into 3.5oz of EVOO into a small glass jar. I put the jar into a pot of boiling water. I let it sit in the hot water on low heat for 3-4 hours. Then I let the oils sit for about 8 hrs. In the end I used a cheese cloth to strain the coffee out. And use the oil.... I did add a few drops of Vitamin E oil.... I will look for the info on it and post when I find it.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.hairlossrevolution.com/caffeine/

I believe this is where my reading started on caffeine and hair growth... Let me know what you all think...


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 10, 2017)

Day 3: I am still on track. I massaged my scalp for 10 minutes after supplying the caffeine oil. Then I inverted for about 6-7 minues (I meant to do 5, lol)
What I have noticed is that the braid I added to the back of my head with the tight rubber band is now not so tight. It does appear tight anymore. I may be growing a bit... I need to make it 2 more nights.
I am also doing the GHE. I am taking Silica and a multi vitamin as well.
#waistlengthformywedding LOL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I was doimg some light reading and ran accross an article that explained that caffeine is a stimulant and it would stimulate hair follicles....wake them up.  Get the blood flowing on the scalp, etc.
> So I wanted to try something simple. I put 2 tablespoons of black coffee into 3.5oz of EVOO into a small glass jar. I put the jar into a pot of boiling water. I let it sit in the hot water on low heat for 3-4 hours. Then I let the oils sit for about 8 hrs. In the end I used a cheese cloth to strain the coffee out. And use the oil.... I did add a few drops of Vitamin E oil.... I will look for the info on it and post when I find it.


Oh please do @NCHairDiva Thanks for sharing. I guess I could use my candle warmer to diffuse the coffee beans in oil. I have some vitamin E oil as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I saw Babylon Kay on YouTube with Caffeine oil. I'm confused about it. I know it constricts the blood vessels, yet can quicken the heartbeat (more blood). I'd need to go back and look at her video to understand what the benefits of it are.


I think I saw that in my YT timeline/recommended videos to watch, but never watched it. I may just do so now that you mention it.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I think I saw that in my YT timeline/recommended videos to watch, but never watched it. I may just do so now that you mention it.





It's a recipe! She shows you how to make caffeine oil! It looks easy and fun to make.

Her hair is gorgeous. I think I want to play today so I am going to get some robusta coffee beans, grind them and make some oil!


----------



## beauti (Nov 14, 2017)

*Day 1 complete w/oil and massage*


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m trying this out again. I don’t think it did anything for me the last time, but hey it’s almost the end of the year! Lol  Day 1 completed yesterday.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2017)

Day 1 of 7 complete used Mielle Organics mint oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok so I suck at this! Lol I haven’t done anything since day 1. I may try again.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 22, 2017)

Day 2 of 7 completed last night. Used Edge Entity and did a scalp massage.


----------



## Saga (Nov 22, 2017)

Finally strained my jars of oil into some bottles after almost 2 weeks of them marinating.
The scent of the coffee is so delicious, and I'm not even a coffee lover 


Day 1 Inversion
Massage and inverted for 4 minutes. No oil, but used ACV as scalp tonic for my wash later/


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 25, 2017)

Day 3 complete


----------



## Saga (Nov 25, 2017)

I did day 2 Inversion on Thursday, didn't do one yesterday due to a headache but I did massage oil into my scalp.


----------



## lalla (Nov 25, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> https://www.hairlossrevolution.com/caffeine/
> 
> I believe this is where my reading started on caffeine and hair growth... Let me know what you all think...



Caffeine is not oil soluble. It's a common enough ingredient and you can get pure caffeine at a very low cost.
If I remember well 0.5% is enough to get great results.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2017)

When you have the best challengers in a thread it makes your heart smile. Thank you everyone with all my heart for keeping this challenge alive I promised a length check in August but i will deliver tomorrow no BS. Now should i Straighten a piece or just pull on it? 

I do inversions whenever i color. That position, yes that's 3x per week consistently. I find it easier to do this way. Don't judge me :blink: my length check will prove it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 29, 2017)

If I miss 2 days do I start over or just continue my remaining days.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 29, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> When you have the best challengers in a thread it makes your heart smile. Thank you everyone with all my heart for keeping this challenge alive I promised a length check in August but i will deliver tomorrow no BS. Now should i Straighten a piece or just pull on it?
> 
> I do inversions whenever i color. That position, yes that's 3x per week consistently. I find it easier to do this way. Don't judge me :blink: my length check will prove it.




I'm sitting here thinking when you color your hair. I'm like you only do it a few times a year? Smh. Been a long day.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm L.A.T.E.

Day #2/7, inverted for 5 minutes and no massage.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm sitting here thinking when you color your hair. I'm like you only do it a few times a year? Smh. Been a long day.



lol, no my dear, i mean when i color as in with the SO yep, i get a good 4- mins in doing that particular position.


----------



## hareluvah (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm in for this challenge for the coming year. I've been off and on LHCF for the past 8 years or so. I'm doing ife360TV Naturally 's 1 year of ayurveda challenge on youtube as well.  I feel like I've got a whole lot going on in my oils that I infuse so I may tweak some things in the future.  For now I'm using  avocado, castor, coconut and olive oil infused with chebe, bhringraj,  and henna.  Then I moisturize with a fenugreek spritz.

But, as soon as the rest of my ingredients arrive I will do a cold infusion of  avocado, castor, coconut, and olive oil with fenugreek, chebe, bhringraj, bhrami, ground coffee and patchouli essential oil with home made vanilla oil (vanilla beans infused in almond oil) for scent.

My whole regimen is ayurvedic, from shampoo to deep conditioning to gels/pomades and creams and butters.  So far, my hair is loving it.  I got sick of finding amazing products that either got discontinued or were bought out by a hot mess company or the formulas changed.

I'm thinking that maybe taking some pics will help with motivation but I am very private when it comes to photo sharing.  I have very very fine hair and a lot of it that tangles very easily.  Staying positive and hoping to retain all the length I get in the coming year.

I will invert 7 days out of the month, a bit TMI but I usually start it the Saturday after my monthly visitor ends (I've read mixed messages about inverting and menstruating so I just avoid it) and I do regular scalp massages pretty much every evening before I go to bed.  

My shortest layer is chin length and my longest layer is collar bone.  I've been natural for 20 years and have always wanted long hair.  Set back after set back led me to cut it off multiple times.  I also love experimenting with hair as well and have even shaved it multiple times. I didn't learn or realize I had fine hair for a lot of my journey so things like coloring or straightening my hair are no no's for me (I learned the hard way).  Anyways, I WANT LONG HAIR.  Yes, I'm thankful for the hair on my head and that even though my hair is fine it is high density.  Yes, I am thankful that it grows quickly, but I am ready for that retention!!!!! No setbacks!!!!!!!  Amen!

So thankful for you ladies and for this thread!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes I want to continue this challenge for 2018 as well!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 30, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> When you have the best challengers in a thread it makes your heart smile. Thank you everyone with all my heart for keeping this challenge alive I promised a length check in August *but i will deliver tomorrow no BS.* Now should i Straighten a piece or just pull on it?
> 
> I do inversions whenever i color. That position, yes that's 3x per week consistently. I find it easier to do this way. Don't judge me :blink: my length check will prove it.




WHERE IS THE PHO-TOES! WHERE IS THE PHO-TOES!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 30, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> When you have the best challengers in a thread it makes your heart smile. Thank you everyone with all my heart for keeping this challenge alive I promised a length check in August but i will deliver tomorrow no BS. Now should i Straighten a piece or just pull on it?
> 
> *I do inversions whenever i color. That position, yes that's 3x per week consistently*. I find it easier to do this way. Don't judge me :blink: my length check will prove it.








PureSilver said:


> lol, no my dear, *i mean when i color as in with the SO yep, i get a good 4- mins in doing that particular position*.





You lucky thing, YOU!  Where's the *bitter,*  jealous  emoji  so I can express my true, innermost feelings, in images?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 30, 2017)

Day #3/7, inverted for 5 minutes and no massage. No sex, either.  Darn you, @PureSilver !


----------



## beauti (Nov 30, 2017)

*Maybe I will do better next year! I keep forgetting a few days and starting over *


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2017)

1st  pic BC July 10, 2016

2nd pic May 20, 2017

3rd pic: July 2, 2017

4th pic clay Wash: July 30, 2017

5th pic October 12, 2017

6th pic September 23, 2017

7th 8th 9th & 10th pics are from Yesterday

@Chicoro @Aggie @Smiley79


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2017)

Inverted and massaged scalp for 5 minutes tonight - Day 1 for December completed.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> 1st  pic BC July 10, 2016
> 
> 2nd pic May 20, 2017
> 
> ...




Thank you for coming and sharing your incredible results with us and WITH PITCHAS, too!!!


Only Snoopy can express the sheer joy I feel when I get to see Hair progress photos!
*4000 LIKES for THIS!!!!!!!!!
*
There is a picture where you are pulling the hair from the crown of the scalp directly into the air. It looks to me like the hair is about 13+ inches  in length, from root to tip! *How much length have you gained since your big chop?*

Excellent, excellent progress. It's amazing how the texture busts out and shows itself with every new inch of longer length! Your hair is Bustin' Loose with some serious beautiful texture. The thickness and length are great as well. Go @PureSilver, GO!

That is some fabulous progress you have made and documented. *Do you think this length is mainly due to the inversion process? O*r, do you believe it is one effective component of several effective components of your entire process. *Meaning, it is just one piece of your growth success? Are you past shoulder length, at armpit length or beyond?
*
Congratulations on your wonderful progress!

@Aggie come and see PureSilver's photos!

@Smiley79 check out PureSilver's photos!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2017)

Day #4/7, inverted for 5 minutes and no massage.  

I laid on the edge of my bed with my head hanging. I felt like someone was choking me with their hands around my throat. I'm quite sure the blood rushed to my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Day #4/7, inverted for 5 minutes and no massage.
> 
> I laid on the edge of my bed with my head hanging. I felt like someone was choking me with their hands around my throat. I'm quite sure the blood rushed to my head.


That’s how I do it! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2017)

Started back today 
Day 1!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2017)

Day 2 completely.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2017)

Day #5 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes on my stomach with no massage.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2017)

I started out with hair being 21 inches in the back and 22 inches in the front. My hair in the back is officially 21.5 inches now and my hair in the front may be shorter than 22 inches. BUT, the hair in the crown is about 24 inches. I think this is where I got me length and thickness gains.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2017)

Day 2 complete and will be working on day 3 tonight.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> 1st  pic BC July 10, 2016
> 
> 2nd pic May 20, 2017
> 
> ...





Chicoro said:


> Thank you for coming and sharing your incredible results with us and WITH PITCHAS, too!!!
> 
> View attachment 417693
> Only Snoopy can express the sheer joy I feel when I get to see Hair progress photos!
> ...



I'm so humbled by your response. I get so impatient at times with my hair and progress. I don't have a tonne of styles to show and I need to upgrade my phone so I can take better pics. 

For those interested,  since my big chop I've only used heat in my hair once and that is shown in picture 6 where i attempted a blow out. 

My main protective style is cornrows under wigs which I keep in for at its very least 7 days at a time. I don't like wash days so I always try to was my hair every 2 weeks. Whenever I wash I do large plaits to stretch and keep those in to let my hair dry over two days after which I do 7-8 cornrows all going to the back. 

Ive been using mainly natural oils, Ayurvedic powders and oil mixes I created. My vitamin/supplement consists of different things but what I was mainly consistent in taking since July 2016 to Sept 2017 is Manetabolism which thickened my hair and gave me some length.  Lately I did a simple castor oil mix which has been working well. 

@Chicoro your questions are answered below. 

I have never actually measures in inches with a tape measure but I know it's more than 6 inches and I have trimmed at least 3 times. 

The progress I have achieved Is a result of cumulative techniques and products. I should add that I don't have a set regiment but I use products that really work and protective styling is KEY for me. I'm a little past shoulder length stretched of course. 

My goal for next year Dec 31 is BSL. I'll only trim 2 times more deep conditioning and more protective styling. I may experiment with new techniques as well.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2017)

PureSilver said:


> 1st  pic BC July 10, 2016
> 
> 2nd pic May 20, 2017
> 
> ...


Awesome progress @PureSilver. Keep it up !


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2017)

Day 3 for December is now complete.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

Day #6 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes, no massage and laid on my stomach. 


I am late with this because I'm supposed to invert at the end of the month based on my regular schedule. But, I am want to stay as consistent as I can so I'll be late which is better than never.  In 2017, I only missed one month of inversion in August. Interestingly, that's when I got a growth spurt but other factors had changed, too.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2017)

Day 4 complete with a 2 minute scalp massage using CP hair growth oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

Day #7 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes, no massage.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2017)

I missed a day, so I guess I have to start over right?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I missed a day, so I guess I have to start over right?



I don't. Count the next day and continue until you've done it 7 times.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2017)

Day 5 complete, no massage, no oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2017)

Back to day 1 completed!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 9, 2017)

deleted!


----------



## Saga (Dec 10, 2017)

Day 1 inversion completed


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 10, 2017)

I have been looking for this thread again!! So glad I found it.

Today I completed my first day of Inversion method. 

*Off to read prior posts*


----------



## Saga (Dec 13, 2017)

Day 2 & 3 Inversions completed


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 13, 2017)

Day 4 tonight.


----------



## eocceas (Dec 19, 2017)

I am so embarrassed that I fell off so hard. Ugghhh! Sry guys for not being in the trenches with y'all. Was a super weird time in my life. Well, I simplified my routine to  the bare minimal. I only touch my hair 2x a mo. 1st and 15th to co-wash, re-twist and seal. Inverted for the 1st 2-3 mo. then fell off. But I guess I did prove that if you do nothing your hair will grow. My goal is to start fresh this year...


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2017)

eocceas said:


> I am so embarrassed that I fell off so hard. Ugghhh! Sry guys for not being in the trenches with y'all. Was a super weird time in my life. Well, I simplified my routine to  the bare minimal. I only touch my hair 2x a mo. 1st and 15th to co-wash, re-twist and seal. Inverted for the 1st 2-3 mo. then fell off. But I guess I did prove that if you do nothing your hair will grow. My goal is to start fresh this year...



It looks like your starting length was about 1 inch below armpit length. Then, it looks like in addition to this, you retained another six inches! Congratulations on retaining all those inches of length!

What is your hair routine exactly? Are you using any shea butter or other butters?


----------



## eocceas (Dec 22, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> It looks like your starting length was about 1 inch below armpit length. Then, it looks like in addition to this, you retained another six inches! Congratulations on retaining all those inches of length!
> 
> What is your hair routine exactly? Are you using any shea butter or other butters?



Thnx luv! I can only imagine my results if I included the inversion method like I was supposed to lol but all good, I'll take it and jump back on the saddle and do better.

On the 1st of the mo. I'll pre-poo overnight then wash with a diluted moisturizing shampoo (1st scrub my scalp w/ACV) rinse, deep condition, leave-in, twist w/curl defining pudding then seal ends with shea butter.

I repeat the same thing on the 15th except instead of shampooing, I co-wash. That's all I do for the most part.

I may do a GHE and a protein treatment here and there and also a Henna & Indigo treatment here and there to keep the greys at bay lol.


----------



## jennex (Dec 22, 2017)

Is this challenge going to continue into 2018 or will there be a new challenge?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2017)

jennex said:


> Is this challenge going to continue into 2018 or will there be a new challenge?



I'm not sure myself! I'll continue to post in here until something else pops us. Come on in and join us!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2017)

*Day #1 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017.*Wet scalp with XCEL, massaged head for 5 minutes with Moringa oil and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session.

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

I also take a niacin which gives me a flush. I just time it at the same time I do my massage and inversion.


----------



## jennex (Dec 23, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I'm not sure myself! I'll continue to post in here until something else pops us. Come on in and join us!


I think I'll do that! I'll start tomorrow. I have Christmas presents to wrap.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 24, 2017)

*Day #2 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017.
*
I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

I also take a niacin which gives me a flush. I just time it at the same time I do my massage and inversion.


----------



## jennex (Dec 24, 2017)

Day 1 complete!!


----------



## jennex (Dec 25, 2017)

day 2 done!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2017)

*Day #3 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017. M*assaged head for 5 minutes with Moringa oil and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session.

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

I also take a niacin which gives me a flush. I just time it at the same time I do my massage and inversion.


----------



## jennex (Dec 26, 2017)

Day 3!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2017)

*Day #4 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017. M*assaged head for 5 minutes and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session.

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

No niacin. (50 mg tablet)


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2017)

*Day #5 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017. M*assaged head for 5 minutes and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session. Did not use an oil.

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

Took niacin. (50 mg tablet)


----------



## jennex (Dec 27, 2017)

Day 4. Done!!


----------



## jennex (Dec 28, 2017)

All done with day 5.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2017)

*Day #6 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017. M*assaged head for 5 minutes with Moringa oil and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session. 

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

No niacin. (50 mg tablet)


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2017)

*Day #7 of 7 for Inversion for month of December, 2017. M*assaged head for 5 minutes with Moringa oil and inverted for 5 minutes! I enjoyed my session.

I believe that massaging the hair is an important component of the effectiveness of inversion. So, I have made a decision to do it each time.

Took niacin. (50 mg tablet)

*See you next month in January 2018! *


----------



## jennex (Dec 29, 2017)

Day 6. Almost there!


----------



## jennex (Dec 30, 2017)

Day 7. I did it!! I'll be back next month!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2018)

Is there a 2018 thread?

Day #1 of 7. Massaged with XCEL for 2 minutes, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 24, 2018)

Day #1/7. I'm using black castor oil


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 25, 2018)

Day #2/7 competed.  I did 4 minutes scalp massage and 4 minutes inversion.


----------



## eocceas (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi ya'll, I hope we are continuing for the new year. I am dedicated this time around! I'm on day #5/7.


----------



## jennex (Jan 27, 2018)

I got a late start but day 2 is complete!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 27, 2018)

Day #3/7 and #4/7 complete (forgot to post yesterday)


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2018)

Got to restart: Day #1 of 7, no massage, inverted for 5 minutes!


----------



## Saga (Jan 28, 2018)

Day 1 Month 1
Inversion with scalp massage using CP growth oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2018)

Day #2 of 7, 5 minute massage with XCEl 21, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## jennex (Jan 29, 2018)

Day 3 completed today.  Busy weekend! Glad that's over.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2018)

Day #3 of 7, 5 minute massage with no product or oil, inverted for 5 minutes.


----------



## Saga (Jan 30, 2018)

Day 2 Month 1
Inversion with scalp massage using CP growth oil.


----------



## jennex (Jan 30, 2018)

All done with day 4!


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 31, 2018)

Starting on 2/1! Will do it the 1st week of every month.

I’m natural and cut all my hair off yesterday. I’ll be using oils and Xcel For massage.


----------



## Saga (Jan 31, 2018)

Day 3 Month 1
Inversion with scalp massage using CP growth oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 31, 2018)

Day #4 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes, no massage


----------



## Saga (Feb 1, 2018)

Day 4 Month 1
5 min Inversion with scalp massage using electric vanity planet scalp massager and CP growth oil.


----------



## jennex (Feb 1, 2018)

Day 5   Finished my inversion last night and went straight to bed.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2018)

Day #5 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes, no massage


----------



## jennex (Feb 2, 2018)

Day 6!


----------



## jennex (Feb 2, 2018)

Day 7 - mission accomplished!


----------



## Saga (Feb 2, 2018)

Day 5 Month 1

5 min Inversion with no massage and CP growth oil.

Gonna do Day 6 tonight


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok, I'm being better about actually doing my inversions so far this year. I'm doing them from the 1st - 7th of each month, to make it easier to remember. So far did January and Feb 1 & 2


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 3, 2018)

Day #7 of 7, inverted for 5 minutes, no massage.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 13, 2018)

So I finished day 2 last night and in the middle of the night I woke up to a super itchy scalp. Is that common?


----------



## jennex (Feb 22, 2018)

Starting a little a early this time so I can start and finish in the same month.  Day 1 complete!


----------



## jennex (Feb 24, 2018)

@Kimbosheart  I don't know if it's common or not but I've heard that an itchy scalp can be a sign of hair growth sometimes.


----------



## jennex (Feb 25, 2018)

Still going! Day 3.


----------



## jennex (Feb 27, 2018)

Day 5!


----------



## jennex (Mar 1, 2018)

Done with day 6


----------



## jennex (Mar 2, 2018)

Day 7. I'll be back on the 21st!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 2, 2018)

Greater consistency = more growth


----------



## NCHairDiva (Mar 15, 2018)

I am on my day 5... I think I'm going to make it this time! Lol I always get side tracked but this time I'm on it! I'm just praing for the full inch...IJS


----------



## jennex (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm a day late but I did it! Day 1


----------



## jennex (Mar 23, 2018)

Day 2. Done!


----------



## jennex (Mar 24, 2018)

Day 3!


----------



## jennex (Mar 25, 2018)

Done with day 4!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2018)

Day #1 of  Day 7, inverted 5 minutes with massage.


----------



## jennex (Mar 27, 2018)

Day 5!


----------



## jennex (Mar 28, 2018)

Day 6. Almost there!


----------



## jennex (Mar 29, 2018)

Day 7. I did it!

I'll be back next month!


----------



## jennex (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm back!  Day 1


----------



## jennex (Apr 25, 2018)

Day 2!


----------



## jennex (Apr 26, 2018)

Day 3!


----------



## jennex (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 4!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 29, 2018)

jennex said:


> Day 4!



Do it, @jennex , consistency is the key!

I'm formally ending my inversion process. I did it for about 1 year + some months. I will say my hair is at its longest  that I have ever seen it. BUT, I totally revamped my process doing a NO Comb Method and adding Shea Butter and an Ends Routine. I'm going to let inversion go. It was nice to consistently do it.


----------



## jennex (Apr 29, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Do it, @jennex , consistency is the key!
> 
> I'm formally ending my inversion process. I did it for about 1 year + some months. I will say my hair is at its longest  that I have ever seen it. BUT, I totally revamped my process doing a NO Comb Method and adding Shea Butter and an Ends Routine. I'm going to let inversion go. It was nice to consistently do it.


Thank you @Chicoro! That's what I'm aiming for! Consistency not perfection. Because I do miss some days here and there.  I plan on doing this until December and then I'll decide if I want to continue into next year. 

You definitely made a lot of progess in a year! My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## jennex (Apr 29, 2018)

Day 5!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 30, 2018)

jennex said:


> Thank you @Chicoro! That's what I'm aiming for! Consistency not perfection. Because I do miss some days here and there. * I plan on doing this until December and then I'll decide if I want to continue into next year. *
> 
> You definitely made a lot of progess in a year! My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!



Take progress pictures. You don't need to post them here, but keep them for yourself so that you can see your progress for yourself.


----------



## jennex (May 3, 2018)

Day 6 abd and 7. Done!


----------



## jennex (May 24, 2018)

Day 1 and 2 done!


----------



## jennex (May 26, 2018)

Day 3!


----------



## sunflora (May 26, 2018)

Starting up again and going to be consistent (I hope) this time. If I can just get one week, I'll be happy. Today makes day two. 

Yesterday I used JBCO with lavender, rosemary and tea tree oil. I only use that pre-wash so I shampoo'd afterwards (which apparently you're not supposed to do). Today I used my henna oil mix that was just sitting under my cupboard. I'll use that for the rest of the week.


----------



## jennex (May 27, 2018)

Day 4!


----------



## sunflora (May 28, 2018)

Forgot to post but yesterday was day 3. I was struggling so I just flipped upside down on the couch and rubbed my scalp for 4 minutes. Didn't feel like getting any oil.


----------



## sunflora (May 28, 2018)

Just finished Day 4.


----------



## sunflora (May 29, 2018)

Day 5! Almost there.


----------



## jennex (May 29, 2018)

Day 5! Managed to squeeze it in lol


----------



## sunflora (May 30, 2018)

Day 6!


----------



## jennex (May 30, 2018)

Day 6!


----------



## sunflora (May 31, 2018)

Day 7!  It looks like I got half an inch in some places, a quarter in others if my measuring is correct. I'll take it. Be back next month and hopefully I'll do a better job measuring to be sure I'm accurate!


----------



## jennex (May 31, 2018)

Day 7! I'll be back next month!


----------



## jennex (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm back!!  Done with day 1


----------



## sunflora (Jun 25, 2018)

Inversion #2: Day 1


----------



## sunflora (Jun 26, 2018)

Day 2


----------



## jennex (Jun 26, 2018)

Forgot to do this yesterday. Day 2!


----------



## sunflora (Jun 27, 2018)

It seems that inversion makes me sick. This is the second time I've tried it and it seems like I'm developing a cold again (I developed one last month that had me out for almost two weeks, and this is the only common denominator as I generally do not get sick). I'm not completely sure and I have no idea why, but I don't want to risk continuing so I'll be leaving this challenge now.


----------



## jennex (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't think inversion is going to work out this month. I've been so busy that I keep forgetting. I'll skip this month and try again next month.


----------



## jennex (Jun 29, 2018)

sunflora said:


> It seems that inversion makes me sick. This is the second time I've tried it and it seems like I'm developing a cold again (I developed one last month that had me out for almost two weeks, and this is the only common denominator as I generally do not get sick). I'm not completely sure and I have no idea why, but I don't want to risk continuing so I'll be leaving this challenge now.


Interesting. I wonder if it has some kind of detox effect for some people? Anyway, hope you feel better. Sorry to see you go!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 20, 2018)

Day 1. I gotta finish the year strong and get all my inches!


----------



## jennex (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm back.  Day 1!


----------



## jennex (Jul 26, 2018)

Day 2!


----------



## jennex (Jul 27, 2018)

Day 3!


----------



## jennex (Jul 28, 2018)

Done with day 4!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 30, 2018)

Day 2 done.

Used coconut oil and peppermint extract. 

Scalp has been rather itchy and dry, so I figured some oil would be okay, otherwise I’ll have to wash sooner than expected.


----------



## jennex (Aug 1, 2018)

Done with day 5 and 6. One more day to go!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 2, 2018)

Day 3, and 4 done


----------



## jennex (Aug 2, 2018)

Day 7. Yay!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 3, 2018)

Day 5 and 6 done


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2018)

Bumping as a reminder...starting this challenge again tomorrow


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 5, 2018)

Day 7 done


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2018)

Day 1 done - 4 minutes, no oil, no massage.


----------



## jennex (Sep 24, 2018)

So I said I was going to keep going with this challenge until December but I don't think that's going to work out. My life has gotten very busy and to be honest this isn't a priority anymore. Also I have had ongoing issues with patchy hair loss and a sore scalp. Especially in the colder months. The inversion challenge did not make it worse but unfortunately didn't make it better either. So I've been trying other things and I'm seeing some improvement.

When I get to the bottom of this problem I might revisit the inversion the challenge. But for right now this is the end of the challenge for me.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 9, 2019)

Today I started the Inversion Method again. I have suffered some hair loss in the crown of my head and in the front, so I am doing this method again and prayer to regrow my hair. 

I massaged with olive, tea tree and castor oils in a mix and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2019)

newgrowth15 said:


> Today I started the Inversion Method again. I have suffered some hair loss in the crown of my head and in the front, so I am doing this method again and prayer to regrow my hair.
> 
> I massaged with olive, tea tree and castor oils in a mix and inverted for 4 minutes.


I need to revisit this method for a few months again as well. I'll join in


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2019)

I inverted last night. I’m trying to get to waist length ASAP


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have to become more consistent with posting. Today, I massaged with a small piece of aloe vera leaf from my plant. I applied it directly to the affected area on my scalp as I spoke out loud to The Lord about expecting and receiving, not only my healing, but also a head full of healthy hair, in Jesus' name. 

I also inverted for 4 minutes. The prayer made the time go by so much faster.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 12, 2019)

Today, I inverted while massaging my scalp and praying out loud for 4 minutes. No oil and no aloe vera today.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2019)

Just did a couple minutes today. I hope to increase the time tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2019)

Done for today


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 13, 2019)

Day 4 I inverted for 4 minutes with massage and prayer.  I washed my hair earlier today and applied olive oil to my hair and scalp.  I then applied castor oil to my ends.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 15, 2019)

I forgot to post before midnight, but I applied aloe vera leaf directly to my scalp and massaged it in. I then inverted and praised God for 4 minutes.   This concludes Day 5.

I will post later today for Day 6.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 15, 2019)

Day 6 complete.  I forgot to mention that I take hair, skin and nails vitamins every night before I go to bed, so that my body can absorb the most nutrients.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 16, 2019)

Day 7 - completed.  I inverted for 4 minutes with prayer and slight massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 11, 2019)

Today is Day 1 of my August Inversion. I massaged with jojoba oil and thankful prayer.  I inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 12, 2019)

Day 2 - inverted with prayer and massage for 4 minutes.  I used Hawaiian Silky and jojoba oil for the scalp massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 15, 2019)

I forgot to post on Tuesday and Wednesday.  Day 3 and Day 4 complete.


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Do it, @jennex , consistency is the key!
> 
> I'm formally ending my inversion process. I did it for about 1 year + some months. I will say my hair is at its longest  that I have ever seen it. BUT, I totally revamped my process doing a NO Comb Method and adding Shea Butter and an Ends Routine. I'm going to let inversion go. It was nice to consistently do it.



Do you feel like the inversion method was worth it? Guess I’m just curious as to why you decided to end it.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 15, 2019)

Day 5 complete with prayer, Hawaiian Silky and jojoba oil and scalp massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 17, 2019)

Day 6 and Day 7 complete with prayer, Hawaiian Silky and jojoba oil.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 15, 2019)

Day 1 - Inversion with massage.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 29, 2019)

I had to restart the Inversion tonight, so this is Day 1 again. I will try to keep it up for the whole week.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 2, 2019)

Day 2 (Tuesday) of the inversion with prayer.  My hair is straightened, so I won't be adding anything to it except a little oil from time to time.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 1, 2019)

Here I go again for the last time in 2019.  Hopefully,  I will get through the entire week.

Day 1 - my hair is in braided twists.  I massaged Hawaiian Silky and Jojoba oil into my scalp, prayed and inverted for 4 minutes.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 2, 2019)

Day 2 - scalp massage, prayer of thankfulness and 4 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 4, 2019)

Day 3 - Prayer, scalp massage and 4 minute inversion.

Day 4 - Praise, water mist, Hawaiian Silky, jojoba oil and 4 minute inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 7, 2019)

Day 5 - Prayer of praise, scalp massage and 4 minutes of inversion. 

Day 6 - Prayer of thanksgiving, water mist, Hawaiian Silky, jojoba oil and scalp massage with 4 minutes of inversion.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 8, 2019)

Day 7 was completed yesterday with prayer, a scalp massage, Hawaiian Silky and jojoba oil plus a 4 minute inversion. 

From the looks of things, my hair is beginning to grow back, but we'll see for next month.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2021)

Bumping for the new year. I plan on starting this the beginning of each month. The oil that I'll be using is WGHO.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2022)

I definitely need to get back into this. I did it one day last month


----------



## Guinan (Jan 2, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Bumping for the new year. I plan on starting this the beginning of each month. The oil that I'll be using is WGHO.


Day 1 complete. Inverted for 3 mins, used WGHO and massage scalp.

Starting pic-I tried to upload it but it's not working.  My locs are about shoulder length. I plan on length checking every 3 months


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 1 complete. Inverted for 3 mins, used WGHO and massage scalp.
> 
> Starting pic-I tried to upload it but it's not working.  My locs are about shoulder length. I plan on length checking every 3 months


Finished all 7 days. Be back next month


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2022)

I have to massage and invert tonight


----------



## Guinan (Feb 2, 2022)

Day 1 completed. WGHO on the scalp. Water & then Holistic heights oil on the length of the locs. Slight scalp massage


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2022)

I’ve been going hard with the growth aids lately. I need to invert though and yank on these braids a bit


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 1 completed. WGHO on the scalp. Water & then Holistic heights oil on the length of the locs. Slight scalp massage


Day 2 completed


----------



## Guinan (Feb 4, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 2 completed


Day 3 completed


----------



## Guinan (Feb 5, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 3 completed


Day 4 complete


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 6, 2022)

Day 1 inverted for 5 mins.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 7, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 4 complete


Day 5 completed


----------



## Guinan (Feb 8, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 5 completed


Day 6 completed


----------



## Guinan (Feb 13, 2022)

Guinan said:


> Day 6 completed


Day 7 completed


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2022)

I need to invert the first 7 days of my blowout. After that I can use my growth oil. I’m at the salon now. I’ll invert when I get home


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2022)

I just did day 1 for this month. No oil


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2022)

Day 2 no oil


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2022)

Day 3 done with massage. No oil
I took my starting measurements yesterday. I’ll check again on the 18th of this month


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2022)

I used a different tape measure today (bigger) and got a different measurement. From the bottom of my ear it measures 10 inches. The smaller one said 6 inches


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2022)

Day 4 with massage. No oil


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2022)

Day 6 no oil. Light massage


----------

